# New toy and shop thread



## danst96 (21 Aug 2021)

As many of you may have seen from other posts, I relocated to Canada this week. This means new shop and new toys. I thought I'd create a thread which I'll update as I set up my shop (s). We are in rented at the moment so will be a temporary one here for a while while sorting our own place out. Needless to say, I couldn't resist setting up my new table saw the morning after arriving. It's been sat here waiting for me for a couple of months so I was pretty excited. I was even more chuffed when I opened the box to see its the latest version with the digital angle read out which I was not expecting. Now I need to find a 240v outlet somewhere in this house.


----------



## Spectric (21 Aug 2021)

You make it sound like you just moved down the road, but knowing what I know now and if I was given my youth back I think I would also jump ship. You may struggle to find a 240 volt outlet as Canada is 120 volt 60Hz for sockets with 220 volt 60 Hz reserved for ovens and such. You will probably need to get some fitted for your machines but no idea about the regs out there.


----------



## clogs (21 Aug 2021)

sweet, 
worth the move just for that.....
good luck in ur new life.....
been there, done that several times.....


----------



## Inspector (21 Aug 2021)

The clothes dryer will be 240V as is the electric stove....unless it is gas.  

Pete


----------



## Spectric (21 Aug 2021)

Pete, so is Canadian three phase 240 between phases and 120 between phase and star point / neutral?


----------



## Inspector (21 Aug 2021)

Got me dude! Three phase for most of us is only in commercial/industrial areas and I don’t know how the pull they different voltages out of it all. Residential seems to be 2 legs of 110 taken from the 220v supply to the house.
Pete

Adding the 110V, common/neutral and ground wires for 110V circuits with either a 15A or 20A circuit breaker depending on use and wire size. 220V have the two 110V wires plus common/neutral and ground with 30 or 40 amp circuit breaker as needed. Appliances will have the 220V 4 wire arrangement as the appliance also has 110V circuits within it, clocks/timers etc. The house has a 200 amp service with a 100 amp sub panel for the garage and shop above. Most of the shop has three wire 220V circuits and I am not sure how that gets setup from the panel. Breakers in the shop panel are 15 and 20 amp for the 110V and 15, 20 and 30 amp for the 220V. A few searches will probably get you detailed information that I don't have a clue about. I keep my forays into electrical confined to attaching a power cord and plug to a motor if the wire diagram on it is intact and a switch or NVR. Any doubt and I'm off to find a wire tugger.


----------



## danst96 (22 Aug 2021)

Spectric said:


> You make it sound like you just moved down the road, but knowing what I know now and if I was given my youth back I think I would also jump ship. You may struggle to find a 240 volt outlet as Canada is 120 volt 60Hz for sockets with 220 volt 60 Hz reserved for ovens and such. You will probably need to get some fitted for your machines but no idea about the regs out there.


To be honest it feels quite surreal still the whole move but reality will kick in at some point.

As you and Pete say, there's several appliances that run off 220v so I'll just add an additional breaker in and spur off that. Will double check with a sparky here first but this machine was bought and supplied in Canada so I dont think it will be anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## stuart little (22 Aug 2021)

Inspector said:


> The clothes dryer will be 240V as is the electric stove....unless it is gas.
> 
> Pete


Then it wouldn't be an electric stove!  Sorry- only kidding LOL!


----------



## Cabinetman (24 Aug 2021)

Congratulations, I hope it all works out well for you. I shall be flitting to the States next year, just beginning to think about equipment. Hoping to be able to ship everything but powered equipment, interesting times ahead! Ian


----------



## danst96 (24 Aug 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Congratulations, I hope it all works out well for you. I shall be flitting to the States next year, just beginning to think about equipment. Hoping to be able to ship everything but powered equipment, interesting times ahead! Ian


Thanks Ian! All the best with your move ahead as well. I have taken the majority of my power tools, will see how we go. I intend to run 240v throughout my shop. The hz for the motors is different here but my research all says it will be fine. I'll let you know how it goes once my stuff arrives, currently held up waiting for a container to become available. For cordless tools you should be able to stick with them, it would just be a case of getting a new charger.


----------



## Cabinetman (24 Aug 2021)

danst96 said:


> Thanks Ian! All the best with your move ahead as well. I have taken the majority of my power tools, will see how we go. I intend to run 240v throughout my shop. The hz for the motors is different here but my research all says it will be fine. I'll let you know how it goes once my stuff arrives, currently held up waiting for a container to become available. For cordless tools you should be able to stick with them, it would just be a case of getting a new charger.


I’m here at the moment, and obviously would like to bring all my good 240v cast iron equipment when I return next year , I shall have to investigate whether I can do what you are doing, maybe fill the rest of the container with European Oak, the American white oak nearly as good. Ian


----------



## clogs (24 Aug 2021)

seems a good bit of the forum is on the mooooove......
I moved cos of the sun....sure helps the Athritus......
Been away from Blighty for nearly 25 years now.....and traveled widely before.....
go back .....never.....
my bones will stay here.....
I needed the heat and a secure place where my wife can stay when I'm not bugging her.....
We tried France and that didn't work out so well.....
So here to stay.....

Good luck with ur future, it's not a loss to try and return if u have to.....
better to find out than wonder "IF" for the rest of ur days....

Our kids got told the same, youngest will be off to Ozz soon enough.....
miss em, never, not with WhatsApp and the like.....


----------

